# Got married this week!



## itsjustin (Oct 21, 2011)

I had doubts I'd ever get married but it actually happened!

I've been with my [now] husband since Dec. 2013. We got married in small ceremony at my town hall. We didn't want a big wedding (rather save the money for us, and a nice sized reception in Oct.).

We said our vows in front of my immediate family, and his one family member (since almost all are out-of-state).

I thought the kiss (guy/guy) would be hard to do in front of my family but I really wasn't thinking about them.

Looking back on the video, I blink a lot when I'm nervous, and my I bounce my hand on my hip slowly, too.

But I got through it... no red face, stuttering, or sweats.

Now hopefully we won't have to dance during our reception.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh wow! How exciting. Congrats.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Congrats!!! You don't have to dance if you don't want to. If your guests would be expecting something though, maybe come up with a creative alternative?


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

Congratulations!  That's quite an accomplishment. Now keep it up, go out there and get married again next week and the week after and so on and soon it'll be second nature for you and you won't feel any anxiety at all doing it.

Oh, wait. I guess that's not how this particular social goal works. Probably better to just do it the once.


----------



## Arbre (Mar 9, 2014)

Congrats.


----------



## uziq (Apr 9, 2012)

awesome dude, I wish the best for you two 

posted at 11:11, perhaps that's more luck for you


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

That's wonderful news - congratulations. I remember you - you used to have a photo of yourself on here and I always thought what a good-looking young man you are. I hope you two will have many happy years together.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

don said:


> I remember you - you used to have a photo of yourself on here and I always thought what a good-looking young man you are.


Same here.

Congratulations, OP. :clap


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

KappaPride


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Wow*

greatest envy possible

dunno what that merge could be like

equivalent to 1st kiss
I had plenty of that but means nothing to me any more cos everything dries out or evaporates into history. a feeling of wanted. Employment, too.

never smoked any cigarette

everyone likes all these things I don't know

all happens so ridiculously easily, effortless
everyone I know, of my age, and any age, has the lot. All of it. Employment, too. I had it. Nothing lasts.

Only one overriding addition to life lasts forever. Loneliness


----------



## Jimma (Feb 15, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations.

Wedding Gift:

http://www.marriagebuilders.com/graphic/mbi3400_lovebust.html


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Congratulations.


----------



## lackofflife (Mar 24, 2015)

congrats i hope sa doesnt ruin ur marriage
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

itsjustin said:


> I had doubts I'd ever get married but it actually happened!
> 
> I've been with my [now] husband since Dec. 2013. We got married in small ceremony at my town hall. We didn't want a big wedding (rather save the money for us, and a nice sized reception in Oct.).
> 
> ...


I see no need for marriage but I will say this:

may your love never die.


----------



## Inescapable (Jun 2, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Greys0n (Mar 30, 2016)

Great news. Whom did you hire as a photographer? On my wedding I had Elena Widmer. I had a little wedding ceremony in Switzerland. It was a very romantic place near the mountain river. All photos look gorgeous.


----------



## strenger (Sep 10, 2016)

That's amazing! I hope you live a great life with your husband.


----------

